# كتب كيمياء تحميل مباشر



## المهندس علي ماجد (10 نوفمبر 2008)

Modern Analytical Chemistry
http://files.rushim.ru/books/analiti...cChemistry.pdf

Carey F.A. "Advanced organic chemistry" 5ed., MGH, 2004
http://www.rushim.ru/books/uchebnik/carey2004.djvu

Krause N. "Modern organocopper chemistry" 2002
http://www.rushim.ru/books/mechanizm...-chemistry.djv

The chemistry of dienes and polyenes" vol.1 New York 1997
http://www.rushim.ru/books/mechanizm...polyenes1.djvu

Carey F.A. "Advanced organic chemistry. Part A: structure and mechanisms" 2000 )
http://www.rushim.ru/books/uchebnik/...undberg-A.djvu

Carey F.A. "Advanced organic chemistry. Part B: reaction and synthesis" 2001
http://www.rushim.ru/books/uchebnik/...undberg-B.djvu
Armarego W. L. F. "Purification of Laboratory Chemicals
http://rushim.ru/books/spravochniki/purification.djvu

"Mass cpectrometry basics_Herbert C.G., Johnstone R.A.W." CRC Press 2003
http://rushim.ru/books/spectroscopia...ctrometry.djvu

"Spectrometric identification of organic compaunds"
http://rushim.ru/books/spectroscopia/silverstein.djvu

"Structure elucidation by NMR in organic chemistry"
http://rushim.ru/books/spectroscopia...yNMR.djvuCazes J., Scott R.P.W. "Chromatography theory" New York 2002
http://rushim.ru/books/chromatograph...hy-theory.djvu

Jork H., Funk W., Fischer W., Wimmer H. "Thin-Layer Chromatography: reagents and detection methods" vol.1 1990
http://rushim.ru/books/chromatographia/tlc.djvu

Lough W.J., Wainer I.W. "High perfomance liquid chromatography: fundamental principles and practice"
http://rushim.ru/books/chromatographia/lough.djvu

Miller J.M. "Chromatography: concepts and contrasts" 
http://rushim.ru/books/chromatographia/miller.djvu

Scott R.P.W. "Liquid Chromatography column theory"
http://rushim.ru/books/chromatographia/scott.djvu​


----------



## علاء كامل خلف (25 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
تحية طيبة لقد قمت بتحمل بعض الكتب ولكن مع الاسف لم اتمكن من فتح الفايل راجين التوضيح مع التقدير


----------



## sweetgirl010 (25 فبراير 2009)

اخوي مشكوووووووور وايد ع الكتب المفيدة 


بس انا اريد منك مساعدة 
عن
Explain how models are used in plant operation????/


ارجو منك المساعدة


----------



## مهندس المحبة (25 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووور أخي المهندس علي ماجد على الجهد المبذول وبارك الله فيك وإلى الأمام .........


----------



## ارهينيوس (26 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## kema (26 فبراير 2009)

*مشكووووور أخي المهندس علي ماجد على الجهد المبذول وبارك الله فيك وإلى الأمام .........*​


----------



## الشمايلة (26 فبراير 2009)

مشكور ولك كل خير ان شاء الله


----------



## ارهينيوس (26 فبراير 2009)

*مشكووووور أخي المهندس علي ماجد على الجهد المبذول وبارك الله فيك وإلى الأمام ...*


----------



## دنداشي (29 يونيو 2009)

مشكور ياطيب القلب المزيد


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (29 يونيو 2009)

مجهود مشكور وربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (29 يونيو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## MOSTAFA3650 (4 يوليو 2009)

* مشكور ولك كل خير ان شاء الله*


----------



## رناحميد (15 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

